# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  انتقال از پزشکی ازاد به پزشکی دولتی

## 9000000000

سلام میخواستم بپرسم میشه پزشکی ازاد رو برم بعد از گزراندن علوم پایه در ازمون دانشگاه دولتی شرکت کنم یا انتقالی بگیرم برای دولتی اصلا چطور میشه از ازاد پزشکی  به  دولتی پزشکی رفت توضیح بدید؟اصلا امکانش هست؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ro.Architect

*درود

برای پذیرش در دانشگاه دولتی شما باید بار دیگر در آزمون شرکت کنید و موفق به کسب رتبه ی لازمه بشوید.

امکان انتقال وجود ندارد.*

----------

